# AMONGST THE MARINES by Steven Preece



## opsman150 (21 Oct 2004)

Guys, I've just read an excellent book called AMONGST THE MARINES by a British Royal Marine called Steven Preece. I got it from www.amazon.ca in good old Canada. I've been following this after its release in the UK. It appears that the old boy network condone it and the majority of people who served with him or around his time love it. 

This is the synopsis:

Synopsis
Amongst the Marines is Steven Preece's first-hand account of life as an elite Royal Marine Commando. He delivers a direct and unflinching depiction of the
 excessive and often shocking lifestyle of the Marines and explains the impact this had on his own personality and behaviour. Preece fulfilled his childhood ambition by earning the coveted Green Beret from the Commando Training Centre at Lympstone when he was 18. He was unaware at that time of the brutal rite of passage that awaited him and all the other 'pieces of skin' (new recruits) at his first Marine commando unit. Violence in the Marines, as Steven discovered, was not limited to the battlefield but a continual part of a pervasive culture of bullying and aggression. It did not take long for Preece to be accepted into this culture and to adopt it as his own. His personality changed beyond recognition - from friendly and approachable to hard and unforgiving - as he embraced the customs and values of the 45 Commando Unit. On duty he was fit, committed and loyal, while off duty he displayed a mammoth capacity for drinking, fighting and, when the drink had run out, womanising. On home leave, Steven found it increasingly hard to adapt to civilian life. His drinking sessions in local pubs frequently ended in fights with the locals and even in violence against members of his own family. Preece earned a reputation amongst his fellow Marines for pranks and dangerous behaviour, and his eagerness to accept any challenges from other commandos eventually led him to be court-martialled. True to form, however, Preece was finally acquitted by the court. 'Amongst the Marines' is an intimate expose of the culture of the Marines, from foul practical jokes and rough justice to the off-duty orgies of drink, sex and violence. It is a no-hold-barred account of the many shocking incidents Preece witnessed and participated in, from his first day as a new recruit to his exit from the Marines with his reputation intact and his scores settled once and for all. 


These are a couple of comments that were written: 


Regarding quotes of bullying and cries of "not in my Corps" and "no, it never happened" when I joined in the mid eighties (Not RM, I'm of the maroon persuasion), bullying was rife and beatings and kickings for even slight misdemeanours were commonplace. I can remember it clearly as I was on receiving end a few times. Thank god it's been all but eliminated nowadays but it DID happen back then and was more commonplace than most of you care to remember. 


and this one: 

I knew the author at HMS Warrior. The instance's that took place are true. He may have put in urban myth's ie; pace stick incident but it is a book, and this makes good reading. The fights, drinking contests and shit bits all happened. The author, was a good marine very capable in his job, and someone I would want in my section, when the shit hit the fan. I left 45 for a JCC immediately after serving on op corporate. At my time of joining 45,beasting's of new marines straight out of training was common, much the same as my initiation into 41 cdo as a young 17 year old. This is a worrying time for a sprog after the high of finishing training, but was part of the character building that many of us underwent. I find it strange that many people on this forum find this unusual, maybe a lot of members here are national service men. Did you go to a unit together, after finishing training and stay together? If you did, that may explain why these instance's did not happen. Who didn't enjoy a fight with the matlos when ever possible or a good grunge contest? The author's book is a condensed series of run's ashore, that happened over a 7 year period, how about all the unmentioned run's ashore that were peaceful. If the exbootneck that live's in Truro doesn't believe this book, or the author's authenticity I will be happy to visit him on my way to Falmouth to prove that it is true, and the author is a bootneck. I enjoyed this book as it brought back memories of youth, good times with little pressures of life, just a sense of belonging. 

There's a lot of passion here and I personally thoroughly enjoyed the book.  WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## white (21 Oct 2004)

sounds like a good book I'll be sure to read this one


----------



## jazzper (23 Oct 2004)

I've read this one and thoroughly enjoyed it.  It was certainly different and focuses on the private life of a Royal Marine Commando.  The synopsis I feel is quite accurate.  It was violent, disgusting, very humerous and at times quite sad.  It is a great personal story and I hope this guy writes a follow up book very soon.

Jazz


----------



## armyrules (10 Nov 2004)

Sounds like a great read gotta get it thankx for the info opsman150


----------



## capital (14 Apr 2005)

I've read this book and I thought it was realistic and true to life.  I guess its about time somebody wrote this side of the story.  Maybe that's why the author subtitled it The Untold Story?

Anyway if he writes a follow up book I wanna read it, cos I'm curious to know what happened after he left the marines!! ;D


----------



## opsman150 (15 Apr 2005)

I can help you there my friend.  I read the book too and could relate to it quite well. I searched the Amazon site with no luck.  I also wondered if he wrote another book so I emailed his publisher.  Gladly neither I or yourself will be disappointed because he releases a follow up book later this year.

Try this link UK for the synopsis: http://www.mainstreampublishing.com/2005/news_133.html 

Lets hope its as good as his last one becasue books like that only come around every once in a while.

Opsman 8)


----------



## jazzper (18 Jun 2005)

I'm looking forward to the follow up too.   The synopsis is on the amazon website.

In Amongst the Marines, author Steven Preece vividly depicted his excessive, violent lifestyle as an elite Royal Marine Commando. This powerful sequel covers the author's life following his departure from the service. Back on civvy street for the first time in over seven years, Preece finds it extremely difficult to adapt and struggles to shift the aggressive mentality that became second nature to him in the Marines. Despite these difficulties, he forges a relationship with a woman, whom he later marries and has children with, but this positive influence is not enough to cancel out the negative influence that his service in the marines had had on him. Preece soon discovers that his tendency towards violence will not be tolerated in the civilian workplace. After being sacked following aggressive incidents in his first jobs since leaving the Marines, he finds himself blacklisted by many companies in his area and is forced to look for jobs abroad. His quest for work takes Preece to France, where he is caught up in a hotel fire; Germany, where he forms a company with an ex-SAS trooper who later doublecrosses him; Morocco, where an incident lands him in jail and he is later shot at by border police; and Thailand, where he fights in a boxing ring with a former French Legionnaire and narrowly escapes death while clashing with locals. Once back in the UK, Preece continues to get caught up in violent episodes with work colleagues, neighbours and strangers, and one incident culminates in a severe head injury and minor brain damage. Upon recovering, Preece is forced to reassess his violent past and begins training in Ninjutsu, the martial arts of the ninjas, who view aggression as a sign of weakness. On a cold November winter morning over 13 years after his retirement from the marines, Preece finally finds the strength to let go of his violent past after experiencing an epiphany at a Remembrance Day parade. Always A Marine is the action-packed, often shocking account of one ex-Marine's 13-year struggle to control the aggression he learnt as a serviceman in order to become a respectable civilian. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
After I left the forces I struggled with life.   I'm interested to know how Preece found the transition from a marine to a civilian.

Jazz


----------



## capital (6 Aug 2005)

I recently watched a news event about bullying in the military.  We all know it goes on.  The book written by Preece certainly created a lot of passion in the UK.  The old school marines have tried to deny bullying takes place amongst them, but if you read between the lines you can see that its quite evident what Preece wrote is true:

Have a look at this thread on their website:

http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1123087300 

What do you think?  There's also another thread called "Amongst The Marines" on Page 20.  Its mind blowing.


----------



## jazzper (7 Oct 2005)

Last year "Amongst The Marines" took a lot of flak after its release.   These comments flatten all the rubbish that was posted on a couple of the UK sites and the story has now been confirmed as true. 


Here's the comments off the marine's website:

I wrote a review about his first book which was not too complimentary, but I believe it was fair comment (he thought so too), and that most of what he wrote was based on fact; I just didn't like the impression it gave of the Corps, or the damage it could do. 'Dirty linen in public' springs to mind, and the fact that he seemed quite proud of his antics. 

I left the Corps in 1977, but it does appear from comments supporting Preece, that after the Falklands War, and up until 1990ish, there was a change in what was acceptable conduct by an element within the Corps. This wasn't immediately jumped on. I was CSM of 'M' Company 42 Cdo in Singapore and Bickleigh, and the Preece's of this world would have got short shrift. His conduct was totally over the top, and far from normal; as he now admits! Maybe this is what happens when a major part of a Military organisation is engaged in such a conflict as the Falklands. Gulf War 2 was gentle in comparison. 



I personally enjoyed the book and am looking forward to reading the sequal "Always A Marine".


----------



## capital (13 Nov 2005)

This book caused the biggest and best 10 page debate I have ever seen on the marines forum:

Check this out: http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1094557494


The next book has been debated too:  :warstory:

http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1128526357


----------



## jazzper (27 Nov 2005)

I guess with the current news issue of bullying in the Royal Marines, the start of this book is beginning to ring true now.   Its quite evident that this sort of behaviour goes on.


----------



## opsman150 (12 Dec 2005)

This book deserves its own thread.  Its the sequal to Amongst The Marines.  When I read the first book I searched in hope that a follow up would be released.  I wasn't disappointed.  It was never going to be easy for this guy to make the transition from a soldier to a civilian.  I hear it isn't easy for a lot of people.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/184596005X/qid=1134415333/sr=8-6/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i6_xgl14/002-9437160-7492842?n=507846&s=books&v=glance


How did you guys fine the transition.  I have so many friends who found it difficult.  They say their service friends were the best friends they ever had and that their service days were the best years of their life.


----------



## capital (8 Jan 2006)

This book was very well written and I guess relates to practically every serviceman.  When you walk through the main gates for the last time you are still a serviceman.  Only time heals this! :crybaby:

May be more of you should write your stories.  I'm sure a lot of you must have had similar experiences as Preece after you left the armed forces? : :threat: ;D

Preece found something else to believe in.  Pretty cool I thought.

Can anyone recommend any similar books?


----------



## capital (22 Jan 2006)

No idea about the book cover but this article on the author and his books is pretty good reading:

http://archive.thisisthenortheast.co.uk/2005/12/16/214137.html

 ;D > :threat: 
capital


----------



## Rory (22 Jan 2006)

Enfield, you know the title of the book is "Always A _*Marine*_: The Return to Civvy Street", I personally don't know if you made the connection to the marine on the cover to the title (I mean I know it is obviously encoded with Enigma : ) Also I do not think you could say he sounds stupid if you have not walked in his boots or a similar pair. Just my observation.


----------



## enfield (22 Jan 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> Enfield, you know the title of the book is "Always A _*Marine*_: The Return to Civvy Street", I personally don't know if you made the connection to the marine on the cover to the title (I mean I know it is obviously encoded with Enigma : ) Also I do not think you could say he sounds stupid if you have not walked in his boots or a similar pair. Just my observation.



The book is about a former Royal Marine, not a US Marine. Last I checked the two were seperate breeds, and the US and UK seperate nations. Sort of like putting a US soldier on the cover of "Ghosts of Medak". 

I read the summary of the book. From the actions and adventures described there, I was not left with a great deal of respect for the man. And to be honest, it seems like an attempt to cash in on military stereotypes in the public than anything else.


----------



## Rory (22 Jan 2006)

I jumped the gun a little there, sorry about that. I can see where your coming from, military stuff is a quick cash cow for certain groups of people.


----------



## capital (28 Jan 2006)

Guys, I followed a discussion on this book in the UK and apparently the reason he chose the book cover was because he beleived the story would appeal to soldiers from all over the world and didn't just want to type cast it in the UK with the brit marines.  

If you haven't read it, you should.  Then you can comment more accurately.  However, if you do read it, you should read his first book in advance, Amongst The Marines.  Not only does it have the right book cover, its a story that needs to be told!!!!!! : ;D :crybaby: :rage: :threat:


----------



## capital (28 Jan 2006)

This book will open your eyes, shock you, make you laugh and blow your mind!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Jan 2006)

If anyone is wondering why there are so many banned posters in this thread, it was a single user with multiple accounts posting both sides of a conversation to himself.


----------



## 3rd Herd (29 Jan 2006)

Our one man discussion group is also pulling the same thing at 
http://www.gruntsmilitary.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1223
also
http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1094557494

also
http://www.militaryforums.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11169
(moderator lists all his ip's)


He claims here to be in the Toronto area according to his profile info. Any good honest ex Royals in the TO area?


----------



## StevenPeece (15 Feb 2006)

Gentlemen, my name is Steven Preece and I am the author of Amongst The Marines and Always A Marine.
I was notified about the comments posted by other people on this site about my books and requested that I be allowed to post to allow me to discuss them personally and not to let people build a picture of me as an author based on what other people have assumed from posts made by other people.

AMONGST THE MARINES

This book depicts and focuses purely on the often excessive private life I experienced during my 7 year career in the Royal Marines.  It is shocking and excessive at times, but that's how it was then.  When the book was released it caused mayhem amongst a lot of the former marines who didn't serve with me, especially because I wrote about the violent reception I received at 45 Commando just after the Falklands War in 1983.  They didn't like this, but it did happen.  

However, through the marines website I actually proved the start, the middle and the end of my book through posts from other marines who did serve with me.  They were there during those times.  I don't know any other author who has actually ever had to do this.  

Over a period of twelve months I put up with a lot of flak and denial from a certain crowd of ex marines who wanted to deny this type of behaviour went on, but like I said a lot of it was proven.  In the end I was asked to re-present the story to them by another ex marine, except this time he asked me to tell them to think about what they would have done, if they were standing in my shoes during those times at those places.  Finally I managed to change opinion totally around and a lot of people then truly accepted the way it was socially in the marines during that era.  However, that said, I was at times a loose cannon and this is something I explain in my follow up book.

ALWAYS A MARINE

I wrote my first book when I was 28 years old and left it in the cupboard for 12 years before I finished it properly and released it.

I wrote the sequal last year because there was still another side of the story I wanted to tell.  It was never going to be easy for me to make the transition from a serviceman to a civilian, indeed, I am very sure that this isn't an easy ride for any soldier.

It took me 13 years to make the transition and purely because, I believe, I had a lot of help through fate along the way.  This was when I ventured into the world of the Ninjas and studied Ninjutsu, which I still do.
But it was also my strength as a soldier that helped me through some difficult situations and challenging times.

I also wanted to write this book because one day my children will read the first book and think, "That's not the father we remember."    Fortunately I was able to do this and my second book closes out both books and concludes my story.

WHAT NEXT

These days I am very much a happy loving husband and father of two young sons.  I've started work on a Novel and hope to complete it and get it published this year. 

If anybody has read either of my current books and has any questions to ask, please do so.

Somebody did query my second book cover.  Yes it is a US Marine.  But they don't spend much money on book designs these days and that was the best choice of 3.  It is a soldier leaving the services for the last time.  My second book starts where my first book finishes.  If you've read them you may understand the relevance of this book cover.

Best Wishes and my thanks to the Administrators

Steven Preece


----------



## StevenPeece (25 May 2006)

Guys, I mentioned why I wrote my books and all the denial, anger and truth that came with it.  Consequently, I feel it would be prudent to share the arguments & debates with you.  


Here's the threads on the once a marine site for all to read. I guess unless you're a little slow you can see through all the denial. The confirmation on the threads actually prove the start, the middle and the end of my story. The denial came from those who didn't serve during my era, but in the end I guess a lot of them faced up to reality.


http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1123087300 

Also read the other, more lengthy. Its 10 pages long. Use the pages, field in the bottom left hand corner to flip pages: 


http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1094557494 

http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1133080156 


This one's a good read: 

http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=1128526357 


Read Yashin's comments here: 

http://civviestreet.proboards19.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=general&thread=1142637416&page=2 


 ;D  :  :-* > :crybaby: :rage: :threat:  8)

Happy Reading 

Steve


----------



## theoldyoungguy (4 Aug 2006)

review of the book soon to come...


----------



## StevenPeece (11 Aug 2006)

I'll look forward to that.  

Also: I've recently received a couple of emails from an ex Royal who made me realise that the statement at the end of my second book wasn't quite what I meant. 

If you've read it and these emails you may understand. 

Here goes: 

Steve Im an ex bootneck and have read your first book in 04 and loved it, I read that book 3 times. I related so much to what you say about the corp, although my experiences were similar and yet my path through the corp was different to yours (Condor, Hamworthy then across the water for a long stint) I can relate to all the people you talk about, i I know a person exactly like you describe in the other people in the book, especially the nobbers mate. I pissed myself when you talked about the bootneck corner in Warrior, and curling one in the ice bucket, f@#k hilarious mate, I spent the last 4 years of my career in NI on special duties and we had a corner in the det bar, and anyone who entered was subjected to the same shit. Funny though looking back. Im now tucking into your second book which I waited for weeks to come ( I live in Switzerland now) and have just got to the bit when you banged out the Legionaire, hoofing mate, love it. My wife said to me she has never heard or seen me curl up pissing myself on the sofa, or cry with laughter, though i didnt notice it as I was transported back in time to the good old days. I just wanted too say thanks for writing something that has been a good therapy for me, and made me realise the path I have been walking since gettin out in 02. My oppos i still keep in touch with love the read as well, and if your ever this way I'll get the lads down for a run ashore. Cheers Royal 

I replied to him and this is what he sent me this morning: 
Hi Steve 

Thanks for the reply, I read your second book from cover to cover mate, took me 8 hours and 6 beers to get through it, and I loved every page. I was sad to read Taff had ripped you off, that is chad, people like that I just cant get me head around. I related alot to your second book as much as the first, definatly getting used to dealing with civis is still a problem I have. But your right about the last sentance mate, you'll always be a marine, no matter what. Its what we are, we can never change this, it will always be inside us till we go to the grave mate. We learn to adapt and improvise in our new enviroment and go on to live normal lives, but deep inside the green light stays on, flickering in the darkness waiting to be ignited. 

I never tell anyone about the corp and only talk about it when I get together with the lads once or twice a year. Nobody understands what Im on about. 

Interestingly my Mate got court martialled at Warrior and booted out the corp for assualt, basically the story goes he banged out another bootneck in self defence, but the Corp didnt quite see it that way and booted him out the corp as an example. my mate is in Iraq at the moment so when he gets back in Sept I'll tell him to get your book off amazon. 

keep up the fizz and remember 'Pain is weakness leaving the body' 

Lets us know when your next book comes out and I'll raid the piggy bank and order it! 

Best regards 


I was quite pleased with this and guess he was right. 

Its a Fact: Once a Marine, Always A Marine. 

Best Regards 

Steve


----------



## theoldyoungguy (30 Aug 2006)

Allright im no writer or author nor do I have any great writing skill. I have never written any review of a book before other than book reports back in high school.  With that said i will try to do justice with a short review to amongst the marines by steven preece. I thoroughly enjoyed this book. This is a book about the lifestyle the trials and errors, and the good and the bad of being a royal marine. The book takes place from the time preece was a child growing up with an abusive father in a low income family through to the time he left the marines. What makes this book so great is the human perspective and the ever changing mentality of a soldier. I belive most of us can really connect with this book on so many levels as most of us have experienced the change in personality the military lifestyle brings. in this book you see preece grow from a child who longs to be a royal marine to a young shy marine, to a confident, proud and at times beligerent royal marine, who regularily got in drunken brawls. This book gives u very little in terms of a combat camera style read, but lots in terms of how the british military really affected young marines, what lifestyle they had, and how we can relate it to a soldiers mentality in canadas military today. I personally really connected with this book due to the change in personality the military has brought upon me. This really is a great read if your as interested as i am into how the military changes peoples psyche. This is one of the best books ive ever read and im looking forward to reading the follow up... always a marine.


----------



## club foot (23 Sep 2006)

Two things this book made me realize 

1 I never met Steven in a bar
2 He never dated my sister 

Good read though if for no other reason than I had no idea what he was going to do next. Glad theey are on our side !


----------

